# >==>> Help in setting up LAN <<==<



## pushkaraj (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to setup LAN wid 3 of my frnds.
1 stays next door.
2 stay in next wing.

I wud prefer a wired network over a wireless one coz i hav heard dat setting up wireless LAN is more costly  .

Can sum1 explain wat all things r reqd for setting up a wired LAN

THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## 24online (Jul 13, 2007)

i think lan card & cable....and ethernet switch (not sure...)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

CAT 5 can be streached up to MAX 100m i guess (some may say 150 but speeds will drop...)

so, how far are ur system from each other...

and sure u would need couple of switch i guess to boost the network  if streached more than 100 m


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 13, 2007)

use a 4 port hub + lan cards on each pc + CAT6 cable..
most mobos have lan so u just need a hub.. 

all easily doable in 500 rs + cable


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 13, 2007)

This might help you : *www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/lansetup.htm


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> use a 4 port hub + lan cards on each pc + CAT6 cable..
> most mobos have lan so u just need a hub..
> 
> all easily doable in 500 rs + cable



What is the cost hub ? any particular model


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

an 8 port dlink will cost about 1.1k. u may get the same for abt 700bucks, other brands. but its better to buy an 8port hub considering future expansion. and the thoeretical max length of a cat5 cable is 100m. but believe me speeds suck when its stretched to full 100m. optimal connection wid cat5 cable can only be obtained when it streches max 70m or so.

if u need 100m then as rollercoaster suggested get a higher quality cable like cat6. its a bit more expensive than cat 5 cable.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 14, 2007)

I hav heard dat the hub requires power supply. Is this true 

Coz then it wud b a bit unfair 2 take the power from a single user's place 

Please comment..........


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 14, 2007)

yes, it would be unfair.. 25 W extra to a single user!!
that is 1/40 of one unit of power!! cmon man! that is quite less!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ yea man... the power needed by a hub is tooo less for its cost to be shared...
also if the pcs r too far away then u may need to use lan switches to increase the speed..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 14, 2007)

a hub uses power in the same category as cellphone chargers, cordless phone power supply, walkman adapter, modem power supply etc... not much

and as for speed considerations.. if ur mobo doesnt have a gigabit lan interface the get one .. it is quite cheap ..

between 3 pcs u will get almost 90% performance.. only ur hdd will limit it 
1 Gbps = 128 MB/sec  i.e 1GB transfer per 8 secs at peek performance..  
realworld sata 7200 hdd transfer ~ 75MB/s


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 14, 2007)

From what i recollect, a Hub doesnt even uses full 10 Watts !!! 

BTW, u have laptop or Desktop ?

If u ppl have laps then u all can easily go in for Wireless as almost all laps of recent times have wi-fi built in and its really quite easy n hassle free to set it up !


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 14, 2007)

All pcs must have a lan card. Purchase a 4 port hub and tell an comp. engineer to make the cable. U will need long wires which will cost u a huge amount. IF you make it locally it costs around Rs10 per meter of the cable.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank u all for ur suggestions 

All of us r desktop pcs with having onboard gigabit lan  so no need fo a lan card 

I had been to  lamington road yesterday and got to know dat a d-link 8-port hub wud cost me 1200rs and cat5 cable comes for around 15rs per metre. I was suggested by the shopkeeper to go for a d-link hub rather than a zebronics one which costs 800 bucks. He said the d-link has a longer life Any suggestions

Also i wud like to know dat in case i hav to expand my network in the future, wud it b possible to connect another 8-port hub to the existing one or is there any other solution


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 15, 2007)

i recommend u specifically ask for a gigabit hub.. usual ones are 10mbps and sometimes 100mbps...


and yes u can connect multiple hubs..

there is another option without a hub if some one has a mobo with two lan interfaces.. u can use it as a bridge and connect the other two to it. that has two drawbacks.. the bridge pc will need to be on to allow communication between others and speeds will be slower...


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 15, 2007)

Just asking out of curiosity, wats the diff between a normal hub and a gigabit hub. Coz then i wonder dat the cost told to me was dat of a normal hub or a gigabit one


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 15, 2007)

speed! 
there are three present speeds available
10Mbps, 100mbps, 1000mbps

all are backward compatible.. so a gigabit interface (i.e 1000Mbits/s) will work as fast as the other link


----------

